# Livonia area sub work needed



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

Is anyone looking for a sub for this area ?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Livonia, New York?


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL,He meant Livonia Michigan...


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

LOL I didn't know.. There is a Livonia, NY about 15 minutes from me..


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

i think pretty much everyone is all set in this area....it sucks i bought anouther salt truck as a back up and was hoping to do some sub work also with it but no one has any work

are you doing any of your own work at all?


----------

